# Introducing my Symphony



## ronaldhutasuhut (Jun 23, 2011)

Hello! :tiphat:

My name is Ronald. I'd like to show you my works.. especially my Symphony.
All audio samples are computerized, produced by a computer software.

I really need your commentary, opinion, suggestion or even critize.

Also, I really need information how to get a sponsor for my Classical music pieces.
I've tried for years to find a sponsor in my country, Indonesia, but they didn't say anything about my music, they only said: ".. It takes a lot of money to perform a Symphony Orchestra/Philharmonic and there only 'few' who like this kind of music (classical), it's bad for business.."

Well, please visit the link below, I'm expecting your comment.. Thank you!

Website:
www.ronaldhutasuhut.yolasite.com

Youtube:
www.youtube.com/ronaldhutasuhut

Email/Facebook:
[email protected]

:tiphat:
Ronald Hutasuhut


----------



## Sofronitsky (Jun 12, 2011)

If I had to listen to the entire Beethoven 7 (My favorite Symphony) with Sibelius 4 sounds, I would probably shoot myself. No offense, but you're no Beethoven. Please try and find a better player to record your music from? Google 'Garritan Orchestra'


----------



## ronaldhutasuhut (Jun 23, 2011)

*Hello*

Hello Sofronitsky! Thank you for your suggestion.  I will remember and will try Garritan Orchestra.

Ya, I'm definitely not Beethoven..  but I do love him.

I made those audio samples as sample, I didn't mean to make them be enjoyable as well as a real performance. I'm just hoping a producer or conductor could catch the idea of my 'digital symphony' and imagine what the symphony would sounds if played by human.

Thank you very much for your concern Sofronitsky..!


----------

